# How deep is standard bedroom closet?



## DangerMouse

average closet is 2ft. deep, wall to wall.
add another 6" to a foot for more room.
width is however long you want to build it!

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Yup, and I can prove it :laughing:
I went to new construction houses & took pics a while ago
Measures 24.5" without sheetrock on both sides - so down to 23.5" after finish
A little extra can't hurt


----------



## DangerMouse

The First Noel....

cute...

DM


----------



## Kurt1968

Thanks guys. I have a 105 year old house so no closets in the bedrooms.


----------



## pyper

If you have the space for an extra inch or two it will give your clothes more room to be what they want to be. Especially if you have coats or jackets.


----------



## bjbatlanta

From a drywall standpoint, the 24-1/2 (I'd actually go 24-3/4") would be the most "efficient" and is kind of the "standard". Hang the back wall first. Rip an 8' sheet in half to stand up the sides (the 24-3/4" rough gives you a little room to play). Then run a header across the top of the front and stand up "legs" under it. (When hanging a whole house, there are usually "off fall" pieces to make the header and legs.) But you can make it whatever you want....


----------



## pyper

I just measured the two I built. One's 23" paint-to-paint, and the other's 24", so I don't know what I was thinking-- probably just getting old.


----------

